# Favorite Hot Totty Recipe?



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok, hot toddy or hot totty....whatever you call it, what's your favorite recipe?

I sealed a concrete floor the other day with a solvent based product and like a dumb ass didn't wear a respirator....of course I was high as a kite for a while, but the next day my throat hurt like I have strepp throat or something. I've determined that it is something of a chemical burn from the vapors. So I can't smoke cigars till the throat feels better, which led me to my search for ways to make it feel better. Let me know what your grand-pappy used to give you


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Gargle Whiskey to Soothe a Sore Throat

Alcohol, the cause of and solution to all of lifes problems.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

1 cup favorite Bourbon
1 cup honey

Mix, microwave for 10 seconds, and drink it all.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Two shots whiskey in a coffee mug, add in a tablespoon of honey and a twist of lemon. Fill with water just under boiling. Stir until its the temp you prefer. Sip and enjoy.


----------

